# R8 Style H-Gate for MK1 TT - TTshop New Product



## thettshop (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to show you guys something we have been working on for a while. This will be alongside a few other products we have been working on over the winter which I will post details of on a later date. Please note the below pictures are not the finished item. It has taken us months of constant changes to get the product how we want it.
The H-gate will come with a new gear stick and knob as well as a black cover. It is all machined perfectly from Aluminium. The black cover stops the ugly workings of the gear stick being visible.
This will be a live product soon, I will post up prices etc. Let me know what you guys think and also please post if you are looking for something like this. We can then maybe launch the product with a group buy and special rates  
Don't worry 5 speed owners, there will be a version for you also!
Pictures below:

































Thanks

Justin


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Is this the same design Charlie showcased recently? Personally I prefer the other 2 version of this particular product as it incorporates the existing gear ring which I feel is an iconic design feature of the Mk1 interior.


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Cue Charlie :roll:

Now dont get upset mate (like ya did last time :lol: ) :-*


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks great Justin. I presume you're aware of the project Charlie's engaged in to produce the shift gate and cover that a number of us have expressed an interest in? His first prototype doesn't have a separate slot for reverse. Some of us don't want an R8 style gearknob, preferring to stick with Forge big knobs, Auto Aesthetics ones, etc. I'm only going to be interested in a product that looks good with an aftermarket gear knob. Charlie is working closely with us all to accommodate various requirements and we're supporting his efforts.

I like how it is a one piece design and dispenses with the OEM anodised aluminium ring. In two ways, the design appeals to me a bit more than Charlie's at present.

Typical: you wait ages for a Ferrari style metal shift gate that you didn't even know you wanted in the first place then three come along at once. 

Doug

The real thing:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Ady. said:


> Cue Charlie :roll:
> 
> Now dont get upset mate (like ya did last time :lol: ) :-*


+1


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I do like competition... as long as it's not me being competed against... :wink:

Nice though. The finished article will be interesting.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

lol and thats the end of charlies project

unless the price is sky high..

ok my questions are:

will this work with conjunction with the osir ring
will you include longer bolts if the above is yes


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nice, Justin and appreciate that it's getting a little 'smoothing' to finish:
i) if you could get the ring to replicate (as close as possible) to original
ii) if you could engrave the gear numbers
iii) if you could engrave _TT_ centre and just below the 2nd/4th gears


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

Cue the German firm hijacking this thread!!!!!! :lol:

i feel a price war coming on!!!!!!!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

This gear gate thing is becoming a bit of a bandwagon.

Perhaps I should start manufacturing one!


----------



## thettshop (Oct 3, 2003)

When initially starting this project about six months ago, I did find it bizzarre that no-one else had made something like this. I was also unaware that there was some one now that developing a similar product.
It has taken a lot of R&D and attempts to get the product this good. Trickier than you may think to get the R8 H-Plate to work on the MK1 TT. A lot of precision work on angles etc. You also have to replace the original shaft to allow it to work. So at present it is like this, a good replica of the R8. We can look at the possibility of the product being inter changeable with other knobs etc.
I will also find out about the compatability of the Orbit and the H-Plate. We can also look at putting the gear numbers on the knob, however I think this is already in process.
I will post up a link to a video of the shifter in operation, may offer you some detail.

Cheers Justin


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

How tacky!!!! Looks like one of those mods you do when you just dont know where to stop :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ady. said:


> Cue Charlie :roll:
> 
> Now dont get upset mate (like ya did last time :lol: ) :-*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## John cooke (Dec 27, 2008)

Id be vexed if I found one!


----------



## Johny D (Feb 27, 2010)

country boy said:


> How tacky!!!! Looks like one of those mods you do when you just dont know where to stop :?


each to their own i suppose but i think you may be in the minority there!!!!!!!
:roll:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

country boy said:


> How tacky!!!! Looks like one of those mods you do when you just dont know where to stop :?


I'll second that


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

GunnerGibson said:


> lol and thats the end of charlies project
> 
> unless the price is sky high..


lol. You really think thats the end of Charlies project? :?

I wonder if you are a betting man :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

not a fan of these...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

How long will these last when you are trying to make the fastest gear change possible and you catch the corner between 2nd and 3rd?


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

oh i already got one ......ahhh wait i have a V6 with a DSG :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well if i was interested, I'd be going with Charlie all the way. 8)

The TT Shop are not a favoured supplier by a long way and with good reason... :twisted:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

markypoo said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> > How tacky!!!! Looks like one of those mods you do when you just dont know where to stop :?
> ...


3rd that


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

mikeat45 said:


> oh i already got one ......ahhh wait i have a V6 with a DSG :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good point! The V6 one looks lovely, if it looks like the same as that then I'm sure it'll work.


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Well if i was interested, I'd be going with Charlie all the way. 8)
> 
> The TT Shop are not a favoured supplier by a long way and with good reason... :twisted:
> 
> ...


2nd that!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Well if i was interested, I'd be going with Charlie all the way. 8)
> 
> The TT Shop are not a favoured supplier by a long way and with good reason... :twisted:
> 
> ...


Is that statment based on cost or service...............or both? :roll: :wink:

My guess is the latter. The key here is getting a decent product at an affordable price with as little tampering of the original TT design features as possible. On that line, I would go with what Charlie is making, providing all the internal workings are concealed. The mere fact it retains the OEM gear ring is a major winner for me personally.


----------



## Dickie82 (Feb 17, 2010)

country boy said:


> How tacky!!!! Looks like one of those mods you do when you just dont know where to stop :?


I quite agree with you. But im sure it will sell.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

country boy said:


> How tacky!!!! Looks like one of those mods you do when you just dont know where to stop :?


 Where the flip have you been?

Justin,

Do you do this for the Mk2 S-Tronic?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Personally I would go with Charlies one he has put a lot of effort into it and his customer 
service is second to none. He could have quite easily thrown the last one out to the market was
very open with it's failings so people there seems to be only ONE choice Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Wont work with a forge knob so I wont be having one


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Honestly I prefer the OEM gear ring,that is most beautiful integrated with interiors..
But I like the gear knob... :wink:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I would be interested to know how heavy the gear knob is because I really like the 'weighty' shift you get with the Forge knob and I don't think that I could go back to a lightweight one now.

Josh


----------



## carlf (Aug 25, 2009)

I think these look dreadful really cheap (which I bet they're not) looking. I think they will make the interior of the car look tacky but I'm sure there are a lot of people who will want one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Why does it need the stupid looking knob? gotta agree with the consensus here, Charlies one is looking far superior here.

btw, Justin I PM'd you a while back and have had no response!


----------



## thettshop (Oct 3, 2003)

swfblade said:


> Why does it need the stupid looking knob? gotta agree with the consensus here, Charlies one is looking far superior here.
> 
> btw, Justin I PM'd you a while back and have had no response!


Hi James, hope you are well. I got your PM thanks, I was waiting for you to come back to me, you said you were still gathering quotes. Hadn't realised there was any further action for me at that point  , sorry chap, send me a PM letting me know and I will speak to you on there. 

I will get back to all on the H-gate, as like I said it is a prototype, there are changes each day. I.E. the knob is not the finished style, the finished one will be an exact replica of the R8 Knob.

More to come.......
I am now aware that Charlie is in the process of making a H-gate also. They will be two very different styles which is good. However reserve final judgement for when the final product is posted


----------



## longshanks (Feb 15, 2009)

RTune said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Well if i was interested, I'd be going with Charlie all the way. 8)
> ...


why??


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

thettshop said:


> Hi James, hope you are well. I got your PM thanks, I was waiting for you to come back to me, you said you were still gathering quotes. Hadn't realised there was any further action for me at that point  , sorry chap, send me a PM letting me know and I will speak to you on there.


Ah ok, maybe I didn't make it clear that I was after an offical quote from you as well. If you could send me one, that would be great, thanks.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Naresh said:


> My guess is the latter. The key here is getting a decent product at an affordable price with as little tampering of the original TT design features as possible. On that line, I would go with what Charlie is making, providing all the internal workings are concealed. The mere fact it retains the OEM gear ring is a major winner for me personally.


This. I think it's important that it looks like it was supposed to be supplied with the TT when it was bought originally. IMO it definitely needs to use the OEM ring or it'll look like aftermarket if that makes sense.

And I'd still go with Charlie's because his customer service is awesome and he's a good guy to deal with


----------



## smalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I bet you can use all the Pubs disused ashtrays and achieve that look :?

Not for me as i reckon the look i ok as it currently is.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Personnally, I think the look of the three (charlie's, TTstuff's, german's) prototypes each have their pros and cons. Once finished and ready for install/sales, each will find thier market, which is a good thing.

Me, I love the look of the standard rubber gaitor. It's one of those design elements that have made the MK1 TT a design icon. I'll be keeping it.

cheers.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Me, I love the look of the standard rubber gaitor. It's one of those design elements that have made the MK1 TT a design icon. I'll be keeping it.
> 
> cheers.


I'm with you on that one, couldn't see me losing the rubber for any reason


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> > Me, I love the look of the standard rubber gaitor. It's one of those design elements that have made the MK1 TT a design icon. I'll be keeping it.
> ...


Amen, brother.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, much as I liked the rubber gaitor, mine had cracked rather badly, and it was a bit of a bugger to clean, so for £10 I've swapped for a nice leather boot. Just as nice IMO. But I would say that. :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Well, much as I liked the rubber gaitor, mine had cracked rather badly, and it was a bit of a bugger to clean, so for £10 I've swapped for a nice leather boot. Just as nice IMO. But I would say that. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 10quid??? when you could spend almost 10x that for Al-U-min-eee-umm to replace the rubber gaitor. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

TTQ2K2 said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> > TTQ2K2 said:
> ...


Me too! 

Shak


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Good to see you at least _trying_ to say it right. A-LOO-minum... I ask you... :wink:

I quite like these all-metal gaiter things, but the PITA it was to get my alu knob off (no, let's not go there...) so I could polish it  , put the OSIR ring on and the leather gaiter too means I probably won't replace it with any alu' job. Still, I appreciate the effort/design and can't wait to see the finished article.

Now, back in your box, Dallas-boy. Real men go to Houston! Like me, next week; off to Head Office for a week. Look out Fogo de Chao...


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

just buy a R8 and have done with it :lol:


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Nah there like hairdresser cars or something.. :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

swfblade said:


> Nah there like hairdresser cars or something.. :lol:


TUT! Your mixing the R8 with the Mk 2 :lol:


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

marcelloTTc said:


> Honestly I prefer the OEM gear ring,that is most beautiful integrated with interiors..
> But I like the gear knob... :wink:


I agree. The Mk1 TT is themed throughout with what can be described at nautical portholes. Those 'riveted rings' appear everywhere on the car, and the gear surround is no exception. To me, having that big slab of asymmetrically cut away aluminium in the middle detracts from the overall look of the ring, spoiling the theme. Nice piece of engineering, but an eyesore to me. The existing ring and rubber gator look superb. Sometimes I think we change things for the sake of change, when the original designers have already done a great job. And don't forget, the TT is unique in being the only car that went from show prototype to production virtually unchanged. That's how confident they were that they got the design right. But I digress....


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

ttsteve said:


> marcelloTTc said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I prefer the OEM gear ring,that is most beautiful integrated with interiors..
> ...


Perfect description...it is all the same I thought about interiors,but I hadn't find right words to do it....


----------



## BISCUIT (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm 100% interested and will be among the first to purchase one of these H-gate's for my mrk 1. I have always loved this design and think it will defiantly be a hit - Your on to a winner here mate.

Let me know as soon as they go live - put me on the waiting list, you have my order

[email protected]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

BISCUIT said:


> I'm 100% interested and will be among the first to purchase one of these H-gate's for my mrk 1. I have always loved this design and think it will defiantly be a hit - Your on to a winner here mate.
> 
> Let me know as soon as they go live - put me on the waiting list, you have my order
> 
> [email protected]


They MAY have been on a winner until Charlie introduced his. :wink: The TTshop's would have to be considerably better and keenly priced as well. 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=174460


----------



## greenygti (Dec 8, 2009)

like the idea but both kits need alot more development in my eyes !! the H shift patteren needs to be machined on a 5axis machine to be able to creature the true shift positions as on the R8 set up! not just make the patteren wider so it clears !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

So now Charlie's product is on the market, where are you with development of the TT Shop's version Justin? I quite like the look of the black cover solution you've got.

Doug


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Personally i like Charlie's design better though a great effort. Actuallt prefer the leather instead of black underneath the gate. Will be hard pressed to do better than £90


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

So do I having gone back and looked at the TT Shop prototype, but I'm interested to see where they've got to with their effort as all has gone suspiciously quiet. Have they canned the project or are they going to respond to Charlie's by producing something even better?

Doug


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Sorry not a fan of these at all  One of the most out standing and eye catching parts of the interior is the original gear stick housing ?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

basky said:


> Sorry not a fan of these at all  One of the most out standing and eye catching parts of the interior is the original gear stick housing ?


I agree I like the cars current set up

each to their own and all that but I think this looks a bit like a halfords effort


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Each to their own indeed, but I don't recall seeing many expensive, classic, iconic supercars (e.g. Lamborghini Muira, Ferrari 250 GTO, etc.) with £20.75 + VAT ridged rubber gearshift boots that catch dead skin, grit, small insects, mini Cheddar crumbs, *** ash, stray semen, etc.

This is a significant improvement on the original item, is in keeping with the aluminium 'nautical porthole' theme of the TT interior and of other iconic designs. In a game of automotive construction materials, aluminium trumps rubber every time. Nobody told Rene Lalique his glass bonnet mascots were not in keeping with the OEM chuffing design. :wink:

Yes, it could be domed, back-lit, silver-finished, have angled slots and be made of Kryptonite Carbide but for £90, that's a terrific value product from Charlie. Before I acquired this, I didn't have any chavvy tat on my car and I still don't.

In my humble opinion.

My 2p.

No offence, guvnor.

Doug


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone know how to find a price on ETKA for stuff that comes up initially as "also available in colours" then is priced at £0.00? Clearly, I was interested in a 420 713 109 C "selector lever guide" just to see what we'd be looking at for a pukka item.

Got it. As you were. £129.00 + VAT. Not bad huh?

Doug


----------



## willttqs (Feb 16, 2009)

so is this now for sale on the ttshop website?


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Not bad but TT shop is often overpriced ive felt!

This new plate ruins the TT interior design by adding yet more cheap aftermarket silver metal add on's!

Leather is def the best look!

Cheers


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> Each to their own indeed, but I don't recall seeing many expensive, classic, iconic supercars (e.g. Lamborghini Muira, Ferrari 250 GTO, etc.) with £20.75 + VAT ridged rubber gearshift boots that catch dead skin, grit, small insects, mini Cheddar crumbs, *** ash, stray semen, etc.
> 
> This is a significant improvement on the original item, is in keeping with the aluminium 'nautical porthole' theme of the TT interior and of other iconic designs. In a game of automotive construction materials, aluminium trumps rubber every time. Nobody told Rene Lalique his glass bonnet mascots were not in keeping with the OEM chuffing design.
> 
> ...


Totally agree.


----------



## murkedTT (May 19, 2010)

love it... i like how people say it looks cheap when its and r8 replica lol.. the r8 is a cheap car???? lol i think not. i demand this is made for 5 speed. i will instantly buy


----------



## Fabian (Jun 16, 2010)

I like the original version.
The rubber rings look awesome and I would not like to change the gear knob.
Also, the ring, the original 1 looks the best.

The TT mk1 is 1 of these few cars you need to mod very carefully as the original design is just timelesly perfect.


----------



## cosei001 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi TTshop

I would love to purchase one of these (metal h-gate) but can't seem to find any on your site.
Could you let me know how I can place an order?

Thanks


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

cosei001 said:


> Hi TTshop
> 
> I would love to purchase one of these (metal h-gate) but can't seem to find any on your site.
> Could you let me know how I can place an order?
> ...


This thread is 4 years old. There used to be a member on here called Charlie who did them but I'm not sure if he still does. Maybe do a search?


----------



## cosei001 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks NoMark
I already searched Charlie doesn't do them anymore so I was more just hitting and hoping since TTSHOP is still running.


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

http://auditttuning.org/audi-tt-tuning- ... cessories/


----------



## cosei001 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks Rory182
checked there too the manufacturer has stopped supply.
looks like I'll have to get it cut for me.
anyone know some metal cutters/welders in London? 
Or even little way outer London?

Thanks


----------

